

Making Users Pay. Stripe + Devise in a Rails 4 App - mikesabat
http://mikesabat.wordpress.com/2013/12/15/making-users-pay-building-a-site-with-strip-and-devise/

======
joshco
Way to go, Mike! Just after learning rails from a tutorial, you are tackling
payments, which is a pretty ambitious task that could intimidate even an
experienced dev.

Props to Mattan and the state of our tech that taking credit card payments on
someone's first app was the easy part. Fussing with CSS display:none,
environment variables, and JavaScript error checking proved to be more
confusing.

The world has turned upside down. I am freeeeeeeaking out!

